
Ask HN: Custom solutions to manage your finances? - perryraskin
I&#x27;m a developer with ideas to implement ways to better manage personal finances. Was hoping to see what others have come up with until now.<p>One thing I did do, however, was create a spreadsheet that allows me to track all my Chase credit card points super nicely.<p>Here is the link: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;docs.google.com&#x2F;spreadsheets&#x2F;d&#x2F;1ciivnpDHQJyC5WJWNj0UfBJY95mnWTFVpYpKk_n9Rr4&#x2F;edit?usp=sharing
======
welder
Better than budgeting, change your lifestyle. Ride a bicycle and get rid of
your car, rent a smaller/cheaper apartment or get roommates, get a job with
free office food, work more so that you naturally have less time to spend
money, get a better paying job. Lifestyle changes are higher impact than
budgeting, which IMO is a waste of time unless you're retired/pensioned.

------
akerl_
There was a recent post about essentially the same topic here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22004515](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22004515)

~~~
perryraskin
Thanks, but that's actually not what I'm looking for. I know of all the
budgeting apps that exist, in additional to the Subreddits and community
sites.

I'm looking more for developers' perspectives on doing things programmatically
and that are made to solve an individual's specific needs and problems within
their own budgeting needs.

Even after trying out basically every single budgeting app out there, I'm
still not satisfied. I've been running some Python scripts to get myself some
super customized charts and reports.

Basically I want to see what innovative ideas other developers have come up
with to satisfy their specific needs. I think there is so much more than can
be done in this area! :D

~~~
akerl_
As a person who is a developer and who commented in the linked thread about
using custom scripts to handle my personal finances, I’m intrigued by your
characterization of the link.

I’d also suggest that if you don’t want people to talk about non-custom
solutions, your Ask HN question might be better off if amended to clarify
that.

~~~
perryraskin
You're right, missed a few comments there. Especially yours, which definitely
fit what I'm asking for.

And I totally want to learn more about the set of libraries that leverage the
free Plaid tier to automatically fetch bank and credit card transactions.
Seems exactly like what I am looking for.

